# Bullet landscape light recommendations



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm looking for a spot light to shine on a wreath on our front door and was hoping for suggestions and recommendations for a landscape light. I was looking for something that plugs into an outdoor outlet and something whose wiring can be buried.


----------

